# Configuring nfs - no route to host

## Hemant Kumar Tiwari

sir while configure nfs  in linux  it wont work please help me out

 what i deed  on server side

1. make an entry in /etc/exports

2. service nsf start

3. exportfs  :- it display  "/var/www/html"   <world>   

On client side 

mount -t nfs 192.168.14.10:/home /var/www/html

problem:- it dispaly " no route to host. server faild down"

area of problem : sir it may due to firewall in server side

----------

## golding

 *Hemant Kumar Tiwari wrote:*   

> sir while configure nfs  in linux  it wont work please help me out
> 
>  what i deed  on server side
> 
> 1. make an entry in /etc/exports
> ...

 

Have you installed and run nfs on the client?

Also, check firewall as shown  here

Just one more thing, try a search within the general forums for your problem, this is, after all, an FAQ, not help!!

----------

## Maedhros

Split from [FAQ Forum] FAQs still needed as Documentation, Tips and Tricks is not a support forum, and that was a completely unrelated topic anyway.

----------

